# Meisha, RIP



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Meisha was 9, she passed away July 28 with assistance, we brought Laura with us. We hugged her and told her we loved her, we cried over her while kissing her head, she passed peacefully, no longer panting heavily to get enough air, no longer needing to whine with pain and discomfort. The last sign she gave that told me it was time was not recognizing me when I came in and charging at me, then still not knowing it was me for a very long time. That wasn't her, she loved her family. It was the loss of smell, seeing and sometimes hearing. All her senses were failing her, and I couldn't torture her any longer. I loved her too much. 

Meisha was my first German Shepherd after 30+ years of Belgians. She single handedly made me love the breed. Serious yes, but a great clown too. She tolerated others and looked intimidating, but she loved her stuffed toys and her shoes. She taught Ty when excited or nervous carry a shoe, any shoe but try to drop them far from the mate so searching will be needed by anyone planning to go out. She was ball crazy and again shared that love with Ty and even convinced Sin he liked to retrieve, even from the water, which she would NOT do. 

She taught Ty to be kind and patient to younger dogs, there was never a more patient dog than Meisha as he grew up and bugged non stop. My neighbors wondered how she stood it, but she did and she taught him, don't bite hard and respect your elders. When punishment was needed it was swift and just enough to make the point, then the game continued, no sulking from her. He learned it so well and it is great seeing him use those lessons with his interactions with others. 

She was my guard dog, no one could come in or touch the car, she exploded with the deepest, loudest bark, but she had the best call off ever. She even called off while chasing a skunk at my daughter's place, so quickly it missed her, but got the deck and yard. She loved the whole family but Laura and her had a special bond, she would be a goofy pup every time Laura came home from university. 


Meisha survived bloat surgery and digestion problems after but she never complained, until the latest issues were getting too much for her, she began going off alone, whining and hiding, nothing could help, then her body began failing her, she fell over, missed the steps and almost fell, couldn't carry her head normally, ears like Yoda, all symptoms coming and going, tests inconclusive, finally I knew no more tests, probably cancer, blood tests showing massive problems. 

Let her be comfortable for as long as possible, adopting Gemma while she wasn't 100% for her to play with, she loved pups and teenagers. We took her where we could, sharing her and bringing her best bed for her comfort. When that seemed too much she came into town for every dog food purchase, going in for her multiple treats. Her favorite shopping trips. Finally that last trip to the vet, she never minded going there, never seemed stressed, she lay on the blanket, and we held her and she left, maybe to make the way for future dogs. MEISHA WE LOVED YOU, AND ALWAYS WILL 

Trudy and family


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like you made the right decision, tho it hurts so much. She sounded like a fine lady, may she RIP.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Trudy:

Very heartbreaking to read about Meisha. I extend sympathies and my sincere best wishes for you and the family in the days ahead to find comfort in the many joys she brought to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose them however old or sick they are. She is past her suffering now.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

What a tribute, I am still crying.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Run free Meisha, my thoughts are with you, Trudy.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

this was just sent to me, hope it helps others as much as it does me

*If it should be that I grow frail and weak and pain should keep me from my sleep, then will you do what must be done,for this--the last battle-- can't be won. You will be sad I understand, buy don't let grief then stay your hand, for on this day, more than the rest, your love and friendship must sta...nd the test. We have had so many happy years, you won't want me to suffer so when the time comes,please, let me go. Take me to where my needs they'll tend,only, stay with me until the end. And hold me firm and speak to me, until my eyes no longer see. I know in time you will agree it is a kindness you do to me. Although my tail it's last has waved, from pain and suffering I have been saved. Don't grieve that it must be you, who has decided this thing to do; we've been so close--we two-- these years. Don't let you heart hold any tears.*


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Good grief I am crying again.....
So sorry for your loss, she sounded amazing.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh my I am crying....

I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss,may she now rest in peace.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing I can say other than I'm so sorry and we all share your grief. Meisha trusted you with her life and you honored her.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

It's so kind not to let them linger.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

"don't let your heart hold any tears"...what beautiful words.

i am so sorry for your loss. these dogs are all so incredibly special.

rest in peace dear girl.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am also so very sorry for your loss. Your tribute to Meisha has me in tears, what a beautiful special girl. Run free now Meisha


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

It is the strangest most loving action you can do. Devastating but necessary. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your losss. She sounds like a wonderful girl!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What a wonderful family Meisha had. I am so sorry for your loss and so happy she had such a wonderful life. Your tribute was incredible. Tears are flowing as I write.


----------

